# The Freezador 2019 edition



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

I havent posted much in a long time..... around 2009 I took a stand up freezer gutted the whole thing and built it into what you see in the pic. We named it the freezador for obvious reasons. Its packed up nicely now so I figured I would share a pic.


----------



## Razorhog (Jun 1, 2007)

That is just all kinds of awesome. Great collection!


----------



## WNYTony (Feb 12, 2014)

Wow - and I thought I was pretty good at Cigar Tetris ! :hail:


----------



## BOSSTANK (Mar 3, 2018)

Dang, that is awesome. How did you get all them boxes so perfectly in the door like that?


----------



## tacket (Oct 19, 2018)

Crying tears of joy this is so beautiful


----------



## greasemonger (Jan 14, 2018)

Excellent! I did something similar, but only use passive beads and bovedas, by repurposing an old kegerator I wasn't using. I dont turn it on of course as its compressor driven, but it holds 66-68 in the basement year round. Older pic, but gives the jist. My next one will be one like yours for tupper storage.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

I have a ton of drool running down my cheeks.


----------



## ForMud (Jun 28, 2018)

What's the purpose the two stainless pans?


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

ForMud said:


> What's the purpose the two stainless pans?


Humidity beads. I have them through out just to keep it a nice 68 as it is right now. I try hard to prevent wet and dry areas....


----------

